# Scout Lake



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone on this forum is familiar with Scout Lake in the Uintas. I read somewhere that the Lake is public but that there are two trails to hike into it, one is on land owned by the BSA and the other is open to the public. I know where the BSA trail is, but was wondering if anyone can tell me how to get to the other trail that is open to the public? I think I also read earlier this year that it suffered a significant amount of winter kill, is that normal for this lake, does that mean that all the trout left to be found in it are what was planted this year?


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

You can walk in from Pass lake Trail Head, or up by Butterfly (Easier), that lake is stocked all summer with catchable Rainbow and also get small brook, the lake is open to anyone who wants to fish the scouts only own where there camp is not the Lake like some of the campers try and tell you


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Good to know, looks like I'll probably be up there on Saturday!!! Also going to try Mirror Lake, you don't happen to have any tips for that lake???


----------

